# Greta Thunberg: vera attivista o prodotto dei poteri forti?



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Il mondo diviso dalla figura di Greta Thunberg, la bambina affetta dalla sindrome di Asperger, attivista contro i cambiamenti climatici la quale, a soli 16 anni, parla all'Onu e viaggia per il mondo.

C'è chi la considera un'eroina, chi la giudica solamente uno strumento di propaganda da parte dei poteri forti e chi addirittura la odia talmente tanto che la tirerebbe sotto con la macchina (cit.)

Che ne pensate?


----------



## David Gilmour (17 Marzo 2019)

Propaganda, non parli a Davos e non ti fai coccolare da Juncker se non sei dei loro.
I gilet gialli, che non sono dei loro, si prendono proiettili di gomma e manganellate da mesi.

Greta serve a:

1) cercare di recuperare i voti in uscita dai socialisti a maggio, rendendo attraenti i partiti "verdi", specialmente in Germania.
2) proporre l'abbassamento dell'età dell'elettorato, sul presupposto che "i giovani sono meglio degli adulti", quando in realtà il ragionamento è "gli adulti non ci votano più, proviamo con i ragazzi che forse con un ideale ben impacchettato ce li portiamo a casa"
3) forzare i governi all'investimento su nuove forme di produzione presuntamente ecologiche, ma che nulla risolvono dei problemi che il capitalismo porta con sè
4) proporre una ennesima versione del conflitto orizzontale, questa volta tra giovani e adulti
5) distrarre dagli attacchi ai diritti sociali, cercando di "rilanciare e salvare" il fogno leuropeo.

Burattini, i soliti: il grande capitale con le sue maschere politiche, i Dem americani e gli europeisti nell'UE. Solita feccia, da schivare come la morte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (17 Marzo 2019)

La stanno montando senza alcun senso. É chiaramente una produzione mediatica.

Poi di principio lei ha ragione (nel discorso generale), ma non é che sia qualcosa di nuovp che lei sia una a cui ascoltare. L'esaltazione di una ragazza qualsiasi che ora fanno parlare persino davanti al ONU é una cosa che francamente mi fa schifo. Un circo: *Panem et circenses.*

Se vogliamo ascolatare a gente che ne capisce veramente e da dare ascolto a gente come Al Gore o Noam Chomsky giusto per citarne due.


----------



## Miro (17 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mondo diviso dalla figura di Greta Thunberg, la bambina affetta dalla sindrome di Asperger, attivista contro i cambiamenti climatici la quale, a soli 16 anni, parla all'Onu e viaggia per il mondo.
> 
> C'è chi la considera un'eroina, chi la giudica solamente uno strumento di propaganda da parte dei poteri forti e chi addirittura la odia talmente tanto che la tirerebbe sotto con la macchina (cit.)
> 
> Che ne pensate?



Aldilà delle solite teorie del gombloddo e macchinazioni varie, è un bene che si senta parlare sempre più di ecologia, economia sostenibile e rispetto dell'ambiente. Abbiamo un solo pianeta al momento su cui vivere.


----------



## admin (17 Marzo 2019)

Per la serie, quando un'immagine vale più di mille parole


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

Secondo me è una via di mezzo, non penso un eroina. Penso che è un attivista, la Svezia essendo un paese piccolo con bassa densità di popolazione, gli attivisti ecc hanno più possibilità di avere più "voce". E' un paese dove non succede praticamente nulla. Dunque è normalissimo che ci sia stata tanta pubblicità da parte dei media. Sicuramente, qualcuno ha sfruttato la cosa a suo vantaggio. E penso anche che un po ci ha preso gusto anche lei e famiglia.

Per me è una via di mezzo.. 

Comunque, io sono tra quelli molto preoccupato per il cambiamento climatico. Secondo me è il problema più importante di oggi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Marzo 2019)

Propaganda.

Il problema più grave per il nostro pianeta è lo sfruttamento di terre per il bestiame. 
E di veganismo questa non parla, nonostante sia lei stessa vegana. 
Inoltre la sua famiglia sono registi/attori, fate 2+2


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (17 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Propaganda, non parli a Davos e non ti fai coccolare da Juncker se non sei dei loro.
> I gilet gialli, che non sono dei loro, si prendono proiettili di gomma e manganellate da mesi.
> 
> Greta serve a:
> ...



Volevo commentare anche io, ma hai già detto tutto...

Mi fa ridere che i presunti nuovi alfieri dell'ecologia dovrebbero essere le nuove generazioni che, in realtà, sono il Sacro Graal del capitalismo più selvaggio... 
Consumatori indefessi, zero attitudine al riciclo o al riutilizzo ed alla riparazione delle cose, internetdipendenti e boccaloni di prima categoria, per farsi belli con il prodotto di versione successiva sono capaci di cestinare quella vecchia anche se ancora funziona, l'unico valore che conoscono è quello di seguire la moda del momento... Sarebbero questi a dover salvare l'ambiente? Ridicolo...


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2019)

Partiamo da un presupposto: la tragedia dei cambiamenti climatici e del global warming è reale e tragica. Le evidenze sono sconcertati e a tastarlo con mano sono sia scienziati e persone istruite sia persone più “terra terra” (vivo in una zona che campa di agricoltura e molti contadini te lo confidano apertamente, se glielo chiedi, che ogni anno è sempre più secco ed arido).
Fatta questa premessa parliamo del fenomeno di Greta e dell’improvvisa moda ecologista che i massmedia nostrani stanno pompando e delle conseguenze a dir poco tragiche che ne deriveranno: io non credo che questa ragazzina di 16 anni abbia la coscienza sporca e forse nemmeno i suoi genitori, ma ciò che preoccupa è l’impressionante rapidità con cui alcune parti politiche hanno immediatamente abbracciato la sua battaglia. Non prendiamoci in giro: è evidente che la “svolta verde” sia una manna dal cielo per le elite liberal che stanno mollando i vecchi partiti socialdemocratici, ormai disprezzati da quasi chiunque, e stanno tentando di recuperare quanti più delusi possibili, spostandoli su nuovi soggetti pseudoambientalisti; l’alleanza alle europee tra i Verdi e l’ALDE, praticamente il gruppo europeo più liberista di tutti rende tutto ciò evidente quanto un brontosauro in una vasca da bagno.
Ma in tutto ciò c’è un elemento drammatico e che deve preoccuparci tutti: l’evidente operazione di marketing dei liberisti (che si trasformeranno da liberisti arcobaleno a liberisti in bicicletta) sta rischiando di screditare la giusta causa ecologista, tarpandole le ali quando invece dovrebbe stare al centro di tutto. Molte persone sono infatti convinte che il global warming sia una bufala inventata dai soliti poteri forti eccetera; cosa succederà quando questi nuovi partiti pseudoverdi si siederanno nei parlamenti a portare avanti le solite agende neoliberiste, austerità e socialmente devastanti? Chi vorrà più seguire una causa che verrà vista dalla popolazione come l’ennesima truffa per piazzargli le solite supposte liberiste lì dove non batte il sole? Questo è davvero tragico e rischia di compromettere le contromisure che l’umanità dovrebbe prendere.


----------



## vota DC (17 Marzo 2019)

I verdi in Europa sono portatori d'acqua della sinistra. Quelli nostrani italiani sono capaci di dire "Io sto con Greta, dobbiamo fermare quegli irresponsabili nemici dello sviluppo che hanno cercato di fermare le trivelle a pochi metri dalle rive adriatiche".



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una via di mezzo, non penso un eroina. Penso che è un attivista, la Svezia essendo un paese piccolo con bassa densità di popolazione, gli attivisti ecc hanno più possibilità di avere più "voce". E' un paese dove non succede praticamente nulla. Dunque è normalissimo che ci sia stata tanta pubblicità da parte dei media. Sicuramente, qualcuno ha sfruttato la cosa a suo vantaggio. E penso anche che un po ci ha preso gusto anche lei e famiglia.
> 
> Per me è una via di mezzo..
> 
> Comunque, io sono tra quelli molto preoccupato per il cambiamento climatico. Secondo me è il problema più importante di oggi.



Non parliamo di una che vive in campagna. Parliamo di una studentessa che vive a Stoccolma, città non paragonabile a Roma o Milano però a Torino sì, stessi abitanti e pure più problematiche. A Stoccolma non hanno tempo di ascoltare tutti. E infatti lei è la figlia di una celebrità.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Marzo 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I verdi in Europa sono portatori d'acqua della sinistra. Quelli nostrani italiani sono capaci di dire "Io sto con Greta, dobbiamo fermare quegli irresponsabili nemici dello sviluppo che hanno cercato di fermare le trivelle a pochi metri dalle rive adriatiche".
> 
> 
> 
> Non parliamo di una che vive in campagna. Parliamo di una studentessa che vive a Stoccolma, città non paragonabile a Roma o Milano però a Torino sì, stessi abitanti e pure più problematiche. A Stoccolma non hanno tempo di ascoltare tutti. E infatti lei è la figlia di una celebrità.



Non cambia nulla. Vivendo in Scandinavia ti posso assicurare che i media, non essendoci praticamente nulla da raccontare, si lanciano sulle prima cose che ci sono per fare notizia. Qua non c'è da raccontare la moglie che ha ucciso tizia, o una banda ha svaligiato il una banca ecc. Appena accendi la tv parlano di politica e poi tirano fuori storie come questa di Greta. Ogni giorno c'è una storia diversa, non direttamente riguardante il clima. Ma appena vedono una bambina fare/dire cose riguardante l'attivvisimo sociale, la notizia gira velocemente. Nella società svedese il protestare e contribuire a fare l'attivista è una cosa molto popolare. E' l'ideologia fondata nei valori democratici degli scandinavi, ovvero essere parte di una collettività e come tale contribuire a migliorare la sua società.


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mondo diviso dalla figura di Greta Thunberg, la bambina affetta dalla sindrome di Asperger, attivista contro i cambiamenti climatici la quale, a soli 16 anni, parla all'Onu e viaggia per il mondo.
> 
> C'è chi la considera un'eroina, chi la giudica solamente uno strumento di propaganda da parte dei poteri forti e chi addirittura la odia talmente tanto che la tirerebbe sotto con la macchina (cit.)
> 
> Che ne pensate?



Si tratta di un Dejà vu


----------



## Clarenzio (18 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo me è una via di mezzo, non penso un eroina. Penso che è un attivista, la Svezia essendo un paese piccolo con bassa densità di popolazione, gli attivisti ecc hanno più possibilità di avere più "voce". E' un paese dove non succede praticamente nulla. Dunque è normalissimo che ci sia stata tanta pubblicità da parte dei media. Sicuramente, qualcuno ha sfruttato la cosa a suo vantaggio. E penso anche che un po ci ha preso gusto anche lei e famiglia.
> 
> Per me è una via di mezzo..
> 
> Comunque, io sono tra quelli molto preoccupato per il cambiamento climatico. Secondo me è il problema più importante di oggi.



Perfetto.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mondo diviso dalla figura di Greta Thunberg, la bambina affetta dalla sindrome di Asperger, attivista contro i cambiamenti climatici la quale, a soli 16 anni, parla all'Onu e *viaggia per il mondo.*
> 
> C'è chi la considera un'eroina, chi la giudica solamente uno strumento di propaganda da parte dei poteri forti e chi addirittura la odia talmente tanto che la tirerebbe sotto con la macchina (cit.)
> 
> Che ne pensate?



Questa inquina più di noi messi assieme... va in giro con un mega-suv, va in aereo, usa prodotti che arrivano dalla Cina, magari mangia pure esotico anche perchè la Svezia non è che produca tanti vegetables: sta str**za di famiglia causa inquinamento e non gliene frega nulla; cavalcano il Global Warming perchè è la nuova vacca da mungere, nonchè il nuovo sistema per distruggere l'Occidente, e nel processo scalare le posizioni, far parte dell'elite privilegiata a cui tutto è concesso.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Marzo 2019)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Propaganda, non parli a Davos e non ti fai coccolare da Juncker se non sei dei loro.
> I gilet gialli, che non sono dei loro, si prendono proiettili di gomma e manganellate da mesi.
> 
> Greta serve a:
> ...



Il punto 3 è quello più visibile: ci derubano con le tasse per finanziare l' EU che poi finanzia progetti 'ecologici' i quali sono intercettati dagli ex-comunisti e dalle ecomafie. E' il nuovo magna magna, il nuovo clientelismo, furto legalizzato.
Intanto tutti questi 'operatori' usano aerei, auto diesel, ecc... manco hanno la decenza di dare l'esempio per primi, se non prendendo la bicicletta ogni tanto in un giorno mite e soleggiato; poi ti dicono di vendere la macchina, che si può andare a lavorare in bici tutto l'anno con la neve e la pioggia.


----------



## Wildbone (18 Marzo 2019)

Ma manipolare le masse di cosa? Guardate che il pianeta sta morendo sul serio, e noi con lui.
La manipolazione ci sarebbe stata al contrario, ovvero essendo pro capitalismo, plastica, diesel ecc. ecc.

La verità è che a nessuno piace essere messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità, e quindi si attacca una figura, pur commercializzata e sbandierata, che sta dando voce a un problema REALE, pur di avere la coscienza a posto.

E anch'io sono uno di quelli che sta contribuendo ad ammazzare la Terra: tengo il PC acceso - per lavoro - dalle 8 di mattine alle 2 di notte, produco un sacco di plastica a casa e ordino spesso online. Le uniche cose "decenti" che faccio sono la raccolta differenziata e girare a piedi (anche se la Metro 5 di Milano non è esattamente ecologica, ma meglio di niente) perché non ho la macchina.

Però, mai mi sognerei di sbeffeggiare tutte le manifestazioni pro-ecologia o una ragazzina che, al netto di tutto quello che le gira intorno, sta diffondendo un messaggio serio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (18 Marzo 2019)

Qualche secondo dopo, senza finire il pasto, butta fuori tutto dal finestrino col treno in corsa sghignazzando demonicamente; non contenta vomitando fuori bile verde bestemmiando in Sumero.
Povere banane svedesi a km-zero, povera innocente plastica, povero olio di palma da deforestazione, povere industrie alimentari...


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma manipolare le masse di cosa? Guardate che il pianeta sta morendo sul serio, e noi con lui.
> La manipolazione ci sarebbe stata al contrario, ovvero essendo pro capitalismo, plastica, diesel ecc. ecc.
> 
> La verità è che a nessuno piace essere messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità, e quindi si attacca una figura, pur commercializzata e sbandierata, che sta dando voce a un problema REALE, pur di avere la coscienza a posto.
> ...



Grazie a dio qualcuno ragiona...


----------



## vota DC (18 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma manipolare le masse di cosa? Guardate che il pianeta sta morendo sul serio, e noi con lui.
> La manipolazione ci sarebbe stata al contrario, ovvero essendo pro capitalismo, plastica, diesel ecc. ecc.
> 
> La verità è che a nessuno piace essere messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità, e quindi si attacca una figura, pur commercializzata e sbandierata, che sta dando voce a un problema REALE, pur di avere la coscienza a posto.
> ...



Non abbiamo ancora il potere di distruggere il mondo, impegnandoci con qualche guerra atomica abbiamo il potere di autodistruggerci ma manca ancora le tecnologia per distruggere il pianeta o sterminare ogni essere vivente presente. Uno dei grandi terrori sono i virus giganti (grossi come batteri) che potrebbero essere rilasciati dallo scioglimento dei ghiacci perenni ma anche senza scomodare i microrganismi penso che nemmeno riusciremmo a vincere la battaglia contro topi e scarafaggi.


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Marzo 2019)

Greenwashing, conosco molti che pensano che si comportano "ecologicamente corretto" ma invece sono il contrario, mangiano green, ma si fanno spedire cibo esotico, da paesi che sono a più di 5000 km di distanza


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Marzo 2019)

Qualcuno scrisse: "Perchè guardi la pagliuzza che è nell'occhio del tuo fratello e non ti accorgi della trave che è nel tuo occhio?"

Questa Greta sarà un demone, ma vorrei capire da chi o che cosa bisognerebbe partire per salvare questo mondo. Dai governi nazionali?

Se aspettiamo loro siamo finiti. 
La rieducazione parte dal basso, basta girare in qualsiasi città italiana per capire come ci siamo imbarbariti, nonostante la raccolta differenziata, i termovalorizzatori e le auto elettriche. Viviamo in un Paese dove ci si preoccupa più delle accise sul carburante che del trasporto su rotaia, in cui nonostante esistano delle regolamentazioni sull'utilizzo delle caldaie (maggior inquinante in città) quasi nessuno le rispetta, in cui i blocchi auto in città nei festivi sono stati aboliti per la crisi (!!!), in cui la gente non ha neppure più la decenza di cercare un cestino in cui spegnere e quindi gettare un mozzicone di sigaretta, in cui, fatto gravissimo, l'ecodelitto del singolo non interessa più a nessuno.

Ma va bene: è Greta il male.


----------



## sunburn (19 Marzo 2019)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque, io sono tra quelli molto preoccupato per il cambiamento climatico. Secondo me è il problema più importante di oggi.


Idem. Il problema è che l'italiano medio non si sveglierà fino a quando Venezia non sarà totalmente sommersa. E di sicuro anche allora ci sarà qualcuno che darà la colpa alla "lobby dei gondolieri".


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

Ma le avete sentite le interviste ai "ciofani" in piazza per il pianeta?
Manco sapevano cosa stavano a fare lì..poi mi fanno morire con la loro ingenua ipocrisia...blaterano che loro sono lì per salvare il pianeta perché i brutti e cattivi gli stanno rubando il futuro con l'inquinamento....e poi scopri che sono la generazione che nella storia dell'umanità inquina di più coi loro smartphone cambiati ogni anno, i PC sempre accesi, i server del web per i loro social e i viaggi in aereo per le gite, le vacanze o gli erasmus...

Questi sono green solo a chiacchere


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma le avete sentite le interviste ai "ciofani" in piazza per il pianeta?
> Manco sapevano cosa stavano a fare lì..poi mi fanno morire con la loro ingenua ipocrisia...blaterano che loro sono lì per salvare il pianeta perché i brutti e cattivi gli stanno rubando il futuro con l'inquinamento....e poi scopri che sono la generazione che nella storia dell'umanità inquina di più coi loro smartphone cambiati ogni anno, i PC sempre accesi, i server del web per i loro social e i viaggi in aereo per le gite, le vacanze o gli erasmus...
> 
> Questi sono green solo a chiacchere



No, il futuro lo stanno perdendo per lo smartphone ed il mouse che gli abbiamo messo in mano noi, dopo averli ben bene bombardati di accattivanti messaggi subliminali.
Fosse anche passato l'1% del messaggio ambientalista ai giovani sarebbe comunque un successo, visto contro cosa si combatte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Qualcuno scrisse: "Perchè guardi la pagliuzza che è nell'occhio del tuo fratello e non ti accorgi della trave che è nel tuo occhio?"
> 
> Questa Greta sarà un demone, ma vorrei capire da chi o che cosa bisognerebbe partire per salvare questo mondo. Dai governi nazionali?
> 
> ...



Ah quindi il fatto che sia in combutta con i vari Juncker, Macron e che adesso il PD la prendi come simbolo non vi dà da pensare nulla, scemo io. 

E ci tengo a precisare che del disastro ecologico che avverrà in 12 anni circa ho scritto qualche mese fa proprio qui su questo forum.
Il fatto che Greta sia vegana e che prima che approcciasse l'ambiente politico parlasse di come tutti dovessero essere vegani per salvare il mondo, in quanto è lo sfruttamento delle terre il vero problema ecologico e non il mozzicone di sigaretta gettato per terra, e adesso non lo faccia più?
Anche qui, siamo tutti complottisti. 

Il modus operandi è sempre quello, incolpiamo il popolino stupido e ignorante, dobbiamo sentirci in colpa per qualcosa di cui non abbiamo nemmeno colpa, è così per il debito pubblico, così per gli immigrati e adesso anche per la salute del pianeta. 

Invece perché i governi non investono ad esempio nella carne coltivata?


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> No, il futuro lo stanno perdendo per lo smartphone ed il mouse *che gli abbiamo messo in mano noi*, dopo averli ben bene bombardati di accattivanti messaggi subliminali.
> Fosse anche passato l'1% del messaggio ambientalista ai giovani sarebbe comunque un successo, visto contro cosa si combatte.



Ma guarda..io non ho messo in mano nulla a nessuno..io sono la prima generazione tech diciamo, essendo un '84 sono cresciuto con l'esplosione della TV e dei videogiochi che ti arrivavano in casa con le prime console..ho avuto il cellulare a 16 anni...ma ho sempre diviso la vita tra finzione e reale..questi stanno sul web 20 ore al giorno, se gli levi lo smartphone è peggio che se gli levassi un rene...

Messaggi subliminali certo..tutti ne siamo schiavi, della pubblicità intendo..ma alla fine questa è la generazione della vanità..sono tutti intenti a mettersi in mostra..

Purtroppo non può esistere una vera società green dove nessuno mette qualcosa prima di se stesso..


----------



## sunburn (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma le avete sentite le interviste ai "ciofani" in piazza per il pianeta?
> Manco sapevano cosa stavano a fare lì..poi mi fanno morire con la loro ingenua ipocrisia...blaterano che loro sono lì per salvare il pianeta perché i brutti e cattivi gli stanno rubando il futuro con l'inquinamento....e poi scopri che sono la generazione che nella storia dell'umanità inquina di più coi loro smartphone cambiati ogni anno, i PC sempre accesi, i server del web per i loro social e i viaggi in aereo per le gite, le vacanze o gli erasmus...
> 
> Questi sono green solo a chiacchere


Sì, ma è ovvio che si voglia delegittimare un movimento. Come quando si facevano le interrogazioni di cultura generale ai parlamentari: 1000 interviste, si fanno vedere 10 capre che dicono che Foscolo è uno dei sette nani e si fa passare il messaggio che siano tutti ignoranti.

A parte questo, per capire che c'è qualcosa che non va se in una giornata di febbraio ci sono sole e 18 gradi e all'improvviso grandina(successo davvero da me a febbraio scorso) non è necessario conoscere a memoria il protocollo di Kyoto.
Il tutto sta nel valore della tematica che portano all'attenzione: è meritevole o no? Tutto il resto conta relativamente.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ah quindi il fatto che sia in combutta con i vari Juncker, Macron e che adesso il PD la prendi come simbolo non vi dà da pensare nulla, scemo io.
> 
> E ci tengo a precisare che del disastro ecologico che avverrà in 12 anni circa ho scritto qualche mese fa proprio qui su questo forum.
> Il fatto che Greta sia vegana e che prima che approcciasse l'ambiente politico parlasse di come tutti dovessero essere vegani per salvare il mondo, in quanto è lo sfruttamento delle terre il vero problema ecologico e non il mozzicone di sigaretta gettato per terra, e adesso non lo faccia più?
> ...



la colpa è del popolo non dei governi, per investire nella carne coltivata hai bisogno dei soldi delle tasse o se non li hai devi chiederli in prestito a qualcuno facendo debito, in francia per un aumento di benzina dovuto a motivazioni ecologiche hanno reagito con i gillet gialli. Ammesso ci sia un governo sensibile alle tematiche ecologistiche alle prossime elezione quel governo verebbe spazzato via da chi non crede ai cambiamenti climatici proprio come è avvenuto in america con trump. Il problema dei cambiamenti climatici è un problema serio e i problemi seri non si risolvono con soluzioni semplici, per risolverlo praticamente si dovrebbe smettere di fare la vita agiata occidentale  ed ammesso che ci si riesca bisognerebbe considerare la conseguente crisi economica dovuta alla chiusura di tanti settori produttivi, inoltre sempre ammesso che si riesca a convincere quel miliardo e mezzo che vive tra gli agi a cambiare stile di vita sarà un impresa convincere quei 5,5 miliardi di persone che vorrebbero fare la vita agiata che abbiamo fatto noi a continuare a fare la vita misera che attualmente stanno facendo.


----------



## sunburn (19 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Ah quindi il fatto che sia in combutta con i vari Juncker, Macron e che adesso il PD la prendi come simbolo non vi dà da pensare nulla, scemo io.
> 
> E ci tengo a precisare che del disastro ecologico che avverrà in 12 anni circa ho scritto qualche mese fa proprio qui su questo forum.
> Il fatto che Greta sia vegana e che prima che approcciasse l'ambiente politico parlasse di come tutti dovessero essere vegani per salvare il mondo, in quanto è lo sfruttamento delle terre il vero problema ecologico e non il mozzicone di sigaretta gettato per terra, e adesso non lo faccia più?
> ...



Quindi Juncker, Macron e il PD sono in combutta sia con la lobby dei petrolieri che con la lobby degli ambientalisti che contestano l'utilizzo massiccio di un derivato del petrolio. Ah, però! A vederli non li facevo così furbi.


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2019)

Comunque questo è quello che chiamo paradosso sociale. Facciamo caso che da domani tutti incominciamo a consumare carne di meno, a non comprare più elettronica, e non comprare più cibi industriale e non volare più e non comprare macchine. La prima cosa che succederebbe è il licenziamo in tronco di molte moltissime persone. Seguendo la logica del meno consume --> meno domanda--> maggiore disoccupazione e sarebbe caos. Inoltre, abbiamo basato tutta la nostra qualità della vita sul consumismo su prodotti che oggi sono troppo comodi per dire di no. Io stesso che sono per l'ambiente, faccio una fatica bestia a staccarmi da questa società basata solo sul materialismo e consumo. Che cosa dovrei fare? Buttare via tv, computer, non viaggiare mai ed andare a vivere nella foresta? Sarebbe possibile? Ormai la strada è stata tracciata, la popolazione continua ad aumentare e di conseguenza aumentano i consumi di auto, viaggi aerei, elettronica ecc. a meno che non scoppi una guerra di proporzioni bibiliche da far riportare la popolazione all'età della pietra, il percorso è ormai tracciato. Questa cosa del clima non si risolverà mai. Magari in Europa riusciamo a fare un mucchio di investimenti su energia rinnovabile, ma non basta quando hai l'Asia che non fa nulla ed hai un presidente oltre oceano che dice "il cambiamento climatico è un'invenzione degli scienziati cit".


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Quindi Juncker, Macron e il PD sono in combutta sia con la lobby dei petrolieri che con la lobby degli ambientalisti che contestano l'utilizzo massiccio di un derivato del petrolio. Ah, però! A vederli non li facevo così furbi.



Proprio ieri Zingaretti diceva che uno dei problemi maggiori dell'Italia è che il referendum sulle trivelle non sia passato.
Poi però sponsorizzano Greta e la battaglia ecologista, quando si dice coerenza.
Il più classico dei "un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte"


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Sì, ma è ovvio che si voglia delegittimare un movimento. Come quando si facevano le interrogazioni di cultura generale ai parlamentari: 1000 interviste, si fanno vedere 10 capre che dicono che Foscolo è uno dei sette nani e si fa passare il messaggio che siano tutti ignoranti.
> 
> A parte questo, per capire che c'è qualcosa che non va se in una giornata di febbraio ci sono sole e 18 gradi e all'improvviso grandina(successo davvero da me a febbraio scorso) non è necessario conoscere a memoria il protocollo di Kyoto.
> Il tutto sta nel valore della tematica che portano all'attenzione: è meritevole o no? Tutto il resto conta relativamente.



conta la serietà..il problema è grave ma bisogna avere il coraggio di affrontarlo..inutile sbandierare buoni ideali ma se poi ti dicono di ridurre del 50% il tuo consumo del pianeta non lo accetti..


----------



## MarcoG (19 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Idem. Il problema è che l'italiano medio non si sveglierà fino a quando Venezia non sarà totalmente sommersa. E di sicuro anche allora ci sarà qualcuno che darà la colpa alla "lobby dei gondolieri".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> conta la serietà..il problema è grave ma bisogna avere il coraggio di affrontarlo..inutile sbandierare buoni ideali ma se poi ti dicono di ridurre del 50% il tuo consumo del pianeta non lo accetti..



ma il problema è che la gente non capisce, basta vedere il video degli studenti italiani che protestano, col ragazzo che dice ho 4 e mezzo in scienze o la tipa col felpone fila, iphone nella mano e unghie finte a mo di zanne.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma il problema è che la gente non capisce, basta vedere il video degli studenti italiani che protestano, col ragazzo che dice ho 4 e mezzo in scienze o la tipa col felpone fila, iphone nella mano e unghie finte a mo di zanne.



Quello che intendo..poi oh, benissimo che certi temi siano portati alle grande masse..ma sarebbe ora che i governi avessero il coraggio di prendere la situazione di petto


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quello che intendo..poi oh, benissimo che certi temi siano portati alle grande masse..ma sarebbe ora che i governi avessero il coraggio di prendere la situazione di petto



ma pure se la domanda se la sono posta alla fine saranno giunti alla conclusione che una soluzione che ti permette di mantenere questo tenero di vita con un impatto ambientale nullo non esiste, quindi cosa resta? la decrescita con conseguente crisi economica e guerra civile in stile gillet gialli? a questo punto si tira a campare e quando sarà sarà e a quel punto si salvi chi può


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2019)

Strano che Micron, Juncker, il PD e tutta la congrega appoggino e facciano parlare questa ragazzina e non qualche poverino bambino costretto a cucire borse, maglioni e palloni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma pure se la domanda se la sono posta alla fine saranno giunti alla conclusione che una soluzione che ti permette di mantenere questo tenero di vita con un impatto ambientale nullo non esiste, quindi cosa resta? la decrescita con conseguente crisi economica e guerra civile in stile gillet gialli? a questo punto si tira a campare e quando sarà sarà e a quel punto si salvi chi può



La decrescita felice viene sbeffeggiata in ogni modo e fatta passare come una fesseria mentre si tratterebbe della più grande rivoluzione culturale e sociale degli ultimi 200 anni.

Il problema invece è che il mondo e i suoi precari equilibri invece si reggono sul consumismo smisurato

Altro tema che non si vuole mai affrontare: siamo troppi, o si accetta l'invecchiamento della società e si riducono le nascite o si devono attuare politiche di "uscita"..

Non si può volere una società attiva ma allo stesso anno longeva, con schiere di vecchi centenari


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mondo diviso dalla figura di Greta Thunberg, la bambina affetta dalla sindrome di Asperger, attivista contro i cambiamenti climatici la quale, a soli 16 anni, parla all'Onu e viaggia per il mondo.
> 
> C'è chi la considera un'eroina, chi la giudica solamente uno strumento di propaganda da parte dei poteri forti e chi addirittura la odia talmente tanto che la tirerebbe sotto con la macchina (cit.)
> 
> Che ne pensate?



Mah, a me sembra alla meglio esotico che un tema delicato come i cambiamenti climatici venga adesso richiamato all'attenzione pubblica da una ragazzina di 16 anni, probabile techno-rap e social-dipendente. Voglio dire, dovevamo aspettare una tipa del genere per influenzare decisioni di respiro globale, che coinvolgono superpotenze, politiche finanziarie ed economie di scala planetaria? C'è qualcosa che non torna.

Mi sembra di rivedere la scena di "Aliens", dove il marine, piangendo, suggerisce di affidare il comando delle operazioni alla bambina che trovano nell'insediamento devastato, visto che è riuscita a sopravvivere ai mostri, laddove un super-tecnologico e cazzuto reparto militare, armato di tutto punto, ne ha buscate di santa ragione.

Mi sembra che ci stiamo dirigendo sempre più verso un modello che premia la platealità di personaggi quantomeno inadeguati, bimbiminkia in grado di catalizzare l'attenzione solo in virtù di spinta mediatica, dove gli atteggiamenti vanno in stridente contrasto con l'obiettivo del discorso.

I cambiamenti climatici sono un argomento non per apprendisti influencers. Se davvero abbiamo a cuore la questione, che si riuniscano le organizzazioni e gli enti internazionali in maniera seria, invece di lasciare il palcoscenico ad una ragazzina che magari non sa nemmeno che differenza c'è tra un composto organico o minerale. Figurati se adesso questa con le sole parole cambia la rotta di economie come quella USA o cinese, o indiana. Ma per favore. Non c'è la volontà alla base, questi movimenti da figli dei fiori mi sembrano più che altro una valvola di sfogo per mandare in onda il film stile "bambina vs cattivoni" che rende tutti belli felici e ci manda a letto soddisfatti dopo la favoletta della buonanotte.

Detto questo, il mondo non morirà. Moriremo noi, insieme a decine di migliaia di specie animali o vegetali. Il mondo sa badare benissimo a sé stesso, e quanto stiamo vivendo in questo momento a livello climatico non è altro che la reazione di una entità vivente intera, il nostro pianeta, che ci sta combattendo come un essere vivente combatte l'infezione di un organismo estraneo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Detto questo, il mondo non morirà. Moriremo noi, insieme a decine di migliaia di specie animali o vegetali. Il mondo sa badare benissimo a sé stesso, e quanto stiamo vivendo in questo momento a livello climatico non è altro che la reazione di una entità vivente intera, il nostro pianeta, che ci sta combattendo come un essere vivente combatte l'infezione di un organismo estraneo.



Di questo non sono convinto..sono miliardi i pianeti "morti" che un tempo sono stati in grado di ospitare condizioni in cui la vita avrebbe potuto attecchire (pare anche Marte)..
Quindi non è detto che la Terra sia eterna e che non possa "morire" (con noi al seguito)..anzi molti sostengono che l'uomo potrebbe sopravvivere al pianeta (che senza dubbi un giorno, fra massimo 5 miliardi di anni, morirà)..


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di questo non sono convinto..sono miliardi i pianeti "morti" che un tempo sono stati in grado di ospitare condizioni in cui la vita avrebbe potuto attecchire (pare anche Marte)..
> Quindi non è detto che la Terra sia eterna e che non possa "morire" (con noi al seguito)..anzi molti sostengono che l'uomo potrebbe sopravvivere al pianeta (che senza dubbi un giorno, fra massimo 5 miliardi di anni, morirà)..



Beh, dipende da cosa intendi per "morti". Esistono innumerevoli forme di vita che sono in grado di resistere anche a conflitti nucleari, e giusto l'altro giorno leggevo di un organismo praticamente indistruttibile, adesso non ricordo il nome, che è in grado di resistere a condizioni impensabili. Per non parlare di batteri e virus che non riuscirai mai ad eliminare, da quelli il pianeta può ripartire. D'altra parte il nostro pianeta è sopravvissuto, a quanto pare, a cataclismi in età geologica, che hanno raso al suolo gran parte delle forme viventi (catastrofe "paleozoica" o del "Cambriano", mi sembra, ce ne sono state più di una). Eppure la vita è riesplosa successivamente. Certo, se dopo una cosa del genere degli alieni atterrano, la trovano probabilmente ricoperta di vegetazione e scarafaggi, ma sempre vita è.


----------



## Gas (19 Marzo 2019)

Bisogna scorporare i concetti dalle singole persone se no non si va da nessuna parte. Siamo tutti umani e imperfetti, non parliamo delle singole persone ma dei valori. Altrimenti nulla ha senso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda..io non ho messo in mano nulla a nessuno..io sono la prima generazione tech diciamo, essendo un '84 sono cresciuto con l'esplosione della TV e dei videogiochi che ti arrivavano in casa con le prime console..ho avuto il cellulare a 16 anni...ma ho sempre diviso la vita tra finzione e reale..questi stanno sul web 20 ore al giorno, se gli levi lo smartphone è peggio che se gli levassi un rene...
> 
> Messaggi subliminali certo..tutti ne siamo schiavi, della pubblicità intendo..ma alla fine questa è la generazione della vanità..sono tutti intenti a mettersi in mostra..
> 
> Purtroppo non può esistere una vera società green dove nessuno mette qualcosa prima di se stesso..



noi a 16 anni avevamo un cesso di cellulare che serviva per fare squilli alle passerine e chiamare i genitori per dire che stavi bene, quelli di oggi a 8 anni hanno il mondo in tasca. forse il loro cervello è troppo giovane per rimanere immune da tanta potenza, non come noi che ervamo già in parte formati dalla "strada". quel che voglio dire è che non so noi al loro posto se saremmo diversi


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

Il problema dell'inquinamento e i problemi del cambiamento climatico non li nego, non li nega nessuno in realtà, ma inquinamento e riscaldamento globale sono due cose distinte. Invece personaggi e associazioni che hanno secondi fini (come Thunberg) li associano sempre, puntando sempre il dito contro l'Occidente e in particolar modo contro le automobili. Ma le auto sono minimamente responsabili delle immissioni di CO2; l'introduzione delle certificazioni Euro1 via via fino alla Euro6 sono servite solo a vendere nuove auto; ma per produrre una nuova auto non si inquina? Quanti chilometri devi compiere per ammortizzare il danno ambientale derivato dalla produzione della tua nuova auto? Anni e anni... chi percorre pochi chilometri non ammortizzerà mai la differenza. La maggior parte arriverà ad un punto di equivalenza, allora capisci che è stata tutta una presa per i fondelli. Che era meglio tenere la tua moto o auto a benzina, col piombo, piuttosto che venderle per comprarti il SUV.
Nessuno parla dell'inquinamento delle industrie, nessuno che parli di inquinamento delle stufe a pellet... no sempre contro le auto. Perchè ci sono secondi fini dietro, non per salvare il pianeta.

Il protocollo di Tokyo è una bufala immane, perchè non prevede nessuna grande opera per mettere in sicurezza le città a livello del mare, si peroccupano solo di emissioni di CO2... che tra l'altro i Paesi emergenti di Asia, Africa e Sud America se ne infischiano.

Ma il dato che quantifica l'ignoranza generale, e l'effetto del terrorismo mediatico, è la credenza che il clima naturalmente non cambi naturalmente, che non c'è mai stato così caldo e che non può diventare più freddo. E invece...







Ma nessun ecologista va in giro a dire che in Scandinavia cresceva la vite pochi secoli fa, se no la propria narrativa verrebbe sbuggerata e perderebbe il suo *business*.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, dipende da cosa intendi per "morti". Esistono innumerevoli forme di vita che sono in grado di resistere anche a conflitti nucleari, e giusto l'altro giorno leggevo di un organismo praticamente indistruttibile, adesso non ricordo il nome, che è in grado di resistere a condizioni impensabili. Per non parlare di batteri e virus che non riuscirai mai ad eliminare, da quelli il pianeta può ripartire. D'altra parte il nostro pianeta è sopravvissuto, a quanto pare, a cataclismi in età geologica, che hanno raso al suolo gran parte delle forme viventi (catastrofe "paleozoica" o del "Cambriano", mi sembra, ce ne sono state più di una). Eppure la vita è riesplosa successivamente. Certo, se dopo una cosa del genere degli alieni atterrano, la trovano probabilmente ricoperta di vegetazione e scarafaggi, ma sempre vita è.



Per pianeti morti intendo pianeti come marte, che hanno quasi sicuramente ospitato condizioni vivibili e forse la vita ma che per qualche ragione oggi sono ridotti ad un sasso..può succedere anche qui..basta un'eruzione solare che spazi via il campo magnetico della terra che protegge dalle radiazioni..oppure immaginiamo che non ci sia più la nostra atmosfera..il pianeta morirebbe..
Insomma..non è certo impossibile che la vita scompaia, benché sia assolutamente improbabile


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'inquinamento e i problemi del cambiamento climatico non li nego, non li nega nessuno in realtà, ma inquinamento e riscaldamento globale sono due cose distinte. Invece personaggi e associazioni che hanno secondi fini (come Thunberg) li associano sempre, puntando sempre il dito contro l'Occidente e in particolar modo contro le automobili. Ma le auto sono minimamente responsabili delle immissioni di CO2; l'introduzione delle certificazioni Euro1 via via fino alla Euro6 sono servite solo a vendere nuove auto; ma per produrre una nuova auto non si inquina? Quanti chilometri devi compiere per ammortizzare il danno ambientale derivato dalla produzione della tua nuova auto? Anni e anni... chi percorre pochi chilometri non ammortizzerà mai la differenza. La maggior parte arriverà ad un punto di equivalenza, allora capisci che è stata tutta una presa per i fondelli. Che era meglio tenere la tua moto o auto a benzina, col piombo, piuttosto che venderle per comprarti il SUV.
> Nessuno parla dell'inquinamento delle industrie, nessuno che parli di inquinamento delle stufe a pellet... no sempre contro le auto. Perchè ci sono secondi fini dietro, non per salvare il pianeta.
> 
> Il protocollo di Tokyo è una bufala immane, perchè non prevede nessuna grande opera per mettere in sicurezza le città a livello del mare, si peroccupano solo di emissioni di CO2... che tra l'altro i Paesi emergenti di Asia, Africa e Sud America se ne infischiano.
> ...



Beh, il problema non è che il clima non può cambiare, basta vedere le grandi glaciazioni. Il fatto è che non avviene in maniera naturale e diluita nel tempo. D'altra parte si vede anche costì che quello che viene amplificato sono LE VARIAZIONI rispetto al tempo, e non le temperature ASSOLUTE.

Poi sono d'accordo sul fatto che è vergognoso rifarsela con la auto quando ci sono aziende e siti industriali che riversano miliardi di tonnellate di gas e rifiuti nell'ambiente.

E poi il discorso dei paesi in via di sviluppo. E' molto particolare la questione, loro possono sempre dirti: "eh, però voi, ai vostri tempi, vi siete sviluppati inquinando come vi è parso, perché adesso noi dovremmo stare più attenti?". Onestamente, gli daresti torto, anche se appare una questione di buon senso?

E' anche per questo che, come dicevo prima, la ragazzina che movimenta l'opinione pubblica mi sembra fuori luogo, ancorché le motivazioni siano giuste. Sembra che venga a fare la predica a noi che gettiamo un sacchetto di plastica, quando magari ti compri 3 cover del cellulare. Qui ci vuole altro, altro che la ragazzina di 16 anni. Nell'oceano Pacifico ci sono due o tre aree grandi quasi quanto l'Europa di schifezze che navigano. Chi le rimuove, l'opinione pubblica? Qui ci vuole tecnologia e investimenti pesanti, e ritorsioni contro chi non collabora. Inquini? E io ti stronco. Invece è sempre la solita storia. Ma che catso volete che faccia la ragazzina, suvvia ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'inquinamento e i problemi del cambiamento climatico non li nego, non li nega nessuno in realtà, ma inquinamento e riscaldamento globale sono due cose distinte. Invece personaggi e associazioni che hanno secondi fini (come Thunberg) li associano sempre, puntando sempre il dito contro l'Occidente e in particolar modo contro le automobili. Ma le auto sono minimamente responsabili delle immissioni di CO2; l'introduzione delle certificazioni Euro1 via via fino alla Euro6 sono servite solo a vendere nuove auto; ma per produrre una nuova auto non si inquina? Quanti chilometri devi compiere per ammortizzare il danno ambientale derivato dalla produzione della tua nuova auto? Anni e anni... chi percorre pochi chilometri non ammortizzerà mai la differenza. La maggior parte arriverà ad un punto di equivalenza, allora capisci che è stata tutta una presa per i fondelli. Che era meglio tenere la tua moto o auto a benzina, col piombo, piuttosto che venderle per comprarti il SUV.
> Nessuno parla dell'inquinamento delle industrie, nessuno che parli di inquinamento delle stufe a pellet... no sempre contro le auto. Perchè ci sono secondi fini dietro, non per salvare il pianeta.
> 
> Il protocollo di Tokyo è una bufala immane, perchè non prevede nessuna grande opera per mettere in sicurezza le città a livello del mare, si peroccupano solo di emissioni di CO2... che tra l'altro i Paesi emergenti di Asia, Africa e Sud America se ne infischiano.
> ...



Secondo me quello che conta non è il cambiamento climatico in sé, che è avvenuto pure in passato, il problema è l'arco temporale su cui avviene, che deve permettere alle forme di vita di adattarsi..oggi invece si sta assistendo ad un cambio repentino..il clima in meno di 50 anni sembra impazzito..ormai anche qui da noi le stagioni stanno scomparendo, non è un modo di dire, io 20 anni fa ricordo benissimo l'alternarsi delle 4 stagioni..oggi? In Febbraio abbiamo più di 20 gradi in nord italia mentre nevica al sud e poi a Giugno magari si gira ancora col maglione..a Ottobre ci sono stati giorni con 30 gradi!


----------



## gabri65 (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Per pianeti morti intendo pianeti come marte, che hanno quasi sicuramente ospitato condizioni vivibili e forse la vita ma che per qualche ragione oggi sono ridotti ad un sasso..può succedere anche qui..basta un'eruzione solare che spazi via il campo magnetico della terra che protegge dalle radiazioni..oppure immaginiamo che non ci sia più la nostra atmosfera..il pianeta morirebbe..
> Insomma..non è certo impossibile che la vita scompaia, benché sia assolutamente improbabile



Oh certo … io non volevo arrivare a codeste cose apocalittiche. 

Intendevo dire che, solo per mano dell'uomo, dubito che impediremo al nostro pianeta di fare il suo corso e annullare qualsiasi forma di vita, in senso lato. Ci autodistruggeremo prima, dopodiché la Terra si darà una scrollatina di spalle e proseguirà nel suo cammino. Magari un po' ammaccata e non bella a vedersi, ma in breve tempo (si parla di tempi geologici) saprebbe ritornare in forma.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> noi a 16 anni avevamo un cesso di cellulare che serviva per fare squilli alle passerine e chiamare i genitori per dire che stavi bene, quelli di oggi a 8 anni hanno il mondo in tasca. forse il loro cervello è troppo giovane per rimanere immune da tanta potenza, non come noi che ervamo già in parte formati dalla "strada". quel che voglio dire è che non so noi al loro posto se saremmo diversi



Il problema è che sti giovani sono ridotti così ma oggi rispetto a 20 anni fa se uno osa criticarli e dire che devono cambiare ti azzannano..una volta potevi educare, e il sistema ti aiutava..adesso sono tutti lì da un lato a viziarli, dall'altro a compatirli..io sto iniziando a pensare che vadano prese misure draconiane: controllo delle nascite, patente per i genitori, una sorta di comune in cui i figli siano cresciuti dalla società e non dai genitori incapaci e senza tempo che ci sono oggi


----------



## willcoyote85 (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che sti giovani sono ridotti così ma oggi rispetto a 20 anni fa se uno osa criticarli e dire che devono cambiare ti azzannano..una volta potevi educare, e il sistema ti aiutava..adesso sono tutti lì da un lato a viziarli, dall'altro a compatirli..io sto iniziando a pensare che vadano prese misure draconiane: controllo delle nascite, patente per i genitori, una sorta di comune in cui i figli siano cresciuti dalla società e non dai genitori incapaci e senza tempo che ci sono oggi



io sono da poco genitore e vedo comportamenti ridicoli già con bambini piccolissimi. ma non rari.. il 99% della gente è fuori di testa e i figli crescono di conseguenza. altro che educazione........ ma la colpa è dei genitori


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'inquinamento e i problemi del cambiamento climatico non li nego, non li nega nessuno in realtà, ma inquinamento e riscaldamento globale sono due cose distinte. Invece personaggi e associazioni che hanno secondi fini (come Thunberg) li associano sempre, puntando sempre il dito contro l'Occidente e in particolar modo contro le automobili. Ma le auto sono minimamente responsabili delle immissioni di CO2; l'introduzione delle certificazioni Euro1 via via fino alla Euro6 sono servite solo a vendere nuove auto; ma per produrre una nuova auto non si inquina? Quanti chilometri devi compiere per ammortizzare il danno ambientale derivato dalla produzione della tua nuova auto? Anni e anni... chi percorre pochi chilometri non ammortizzerà mai la differenza. La maggior parte arriverà ad un punto di equivalenza, allora capisci che è stata tutta una presa per i fondelli. Che era meglio tenere la tua moto o auto a benzina, col piombo, piuttosto che venderle per comprarti il SUV.
> Nessuno parla dell'inquinamento delle industrie, nessuno che parli di inquinamento delle stufe a pellet... no sempre contro le auto. Perchè ci sono secondi fini dietro, non per salvare il pianeta.
> 
> Il protocollo di Tokyo è una bufala immane, perchè non prevede nessuna grande opera per mettere in sicurezza le città a livello del mare, si peroccupano solo di emissioni di CO2... che tra l'altro i Paesi emergenti di Asia, Africa e Sud America se ne infischiano.
> ...



Il 99% della comunità scientifica è concorde nell'attribuire le cause di questo cambiamento repentino all'attività antropica, il 99,9% delle persone conferma nella percezione reale quotidiana tale cambiamento...qui non si tratta di negare che nella storia si siano alternati periodi caldi o molto caldi a periodi glaciali ma di prendere coscienza realmente che il nostro modo di vivere sconsiderato ed irresponsabile stia alterando in modo clamoroso i ritmi di tali cambiamenti. 

L'andamento della temperatura nei milllenni è sempre andata di pari passo con il quantitativo di CO2 presente nell'aria, al calare della presenza di CO2 si sono manifestati periodi glaciali e di raffredamento, al crescere della stessa periodi più miti o addirittura molto caldi. Queste fluttuazioni però si spalmavano su periodi medio-lunghi con processi di adattamento agevoli, il problema oggi è che la quantità di CO2 è cresciuta e cresce ad un ritmo folle e sta incidendo in maniera fortissima facendo innalzare le temperature in maniera vertiginosa e generando una miriade di scompensi che si palesano in varie forme, spesso violente e pericolose per l'uomo.
Giusto per avere un idea di questo basti pensare che gli ultimi 4 anni sono stati gli anni più caldi della storia da quando l'uomo è in grado di misurare la temperatura. 

Ci stiamo autodistruggendo e non lo vogliamo ammettere con buona pace di Trump e tutti i pinguini che gli van dietro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Marzo 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io sono da poco genitore e vedo comportamenti ridicoli già con bambini piccolissimi. ma non rari.. il 99% della gente è fuori di testa e i figli crescono di conseguenza. altro che educazione........ ma la colpa è dei genitori



Purtroppo è una società malata..e si incentivano questi comportamenti malsani sai perché? Indovina? Perché così tramite i giovani si possono spremere le tasche ai genitori a più non posso..infatti oltre ad essere i soggetti più facili da abbindolare con le pubblicità e le mode (parlo dell'arco di età che va dai 5 anni ai 20) sono anche quelli che oggi spendono di più in cose inutili.

I genitori poi sono disarmati, un figlio passa con loro 2 ore e col "resto del mondo" tutta la giornata..hai voglia..quando senti che ormai quasi metà delle ragazzine tra i 13 e i 18 anni manda foto "osé" ai compagni maschi sui cellulari e poi queste fanno il giro delle scuole cosa vuoi che contino i genitori? E parlano di cyberbullismo..qui siamo alla deficienza pura..

Sta andando tutto fuori controllo

Ma non interverremo mai perché il mondo adesso è così, nessuno ha più il coraggio di fare cose impopolari


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Marzo 2019)

Tornando on-Topic è possibile che la figura di una ragazzina venga sfruttata per perorare cause altrui ma questa volta voglio credere che sia per avere ancora più presa sulla coscienza collettiva vista la situazione disastrosa...è molto probabile che i nostri figli ed i nostri nipoti un giorno ci odieranno perchè coscienti di ciò che stava accandendo non abbiamo fatto abbastanza...un pò come noi rimproveriamo alle generazioni prima di noi i baby pensionati e l'elezione di Berlusconi ma ai nostri errori sarà molto più difficile porre rimedio.

Vi consiglio di dare una lettura all'ultimo rapporto sul clima redatto dal Canton Ticino in Svizzera, si occupa principalmente di quella zona ma è semplice e di immediata comprensione e secondo me da un idea concreta della situazione e dei possibili sviluppi futuri(ma non troppo).


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Marzo 2019)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma manipolare le masse di cosa? Guardate che il pianeta sta morendo sul serio, e noi con lui.
> La manipolazione ci sarebbe stata al contrario, ovvero essendo pro capitalismo, plastica, diesel ecc. ecc.
> 
> La verità è che a nessuno piace essere messo di fronte alle proprie responsabilità, e quindi si attacca una figura, pur commercializzata e sbandierata, che sta dando voce a un problema REALE, pur di avere la coscienza a posto.
> ...



Perfetto


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> *Tornando on-Topic è possibile che la figura di una ragazzina venga sfruttata per perorare cause altrui ma questa volta voglio credere che sia per avere ancora più presa sulla coscienza collettiva vista la situazione disastrosa...è molto probabile che i nostri figli ed i nostri nipoti un giorno ci odieranno perchè coscienti di ciò che stava accandendo non abbiamo fatto abbastanza...un pò come noi rimproveriamo alle generazioni prima di noi i baby pensionati e l'elezione di Berlusconi ma ai nostri errori sarà molto più difficile porre rimedio.*
> 
> Vi consiglio di dare una lettura all'ultimo rapporto sul clima redatto dal Canton Ticino in Svizzera, si occupa principalmente di quella zona ma è semplice e di immediata comprensione e secondo me da un idea concreta della situazione e dei possibili sviluppi futuri(ma non troppo).


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> *Il 99% della comunità scientifica è concorde *nell'attribuire le cause di questo cambiamento repentino all'attività antropica, il 99,9% delle persone conferma nella percezione reale quotidiana tale cambiamento...qui non si tratta di negare che nella storia si siano alternati periodi caldi o molto caldi a periodi glaciali ma di prendere coscienza realmente che il nostro modo di vivere sconsiderato ed irresponsabile stia alterando in modo clamoroso i ritmi di tali cambiamenti.
> 
> *L'andamento della temperatura nei milllenni è sempre andata di pari passo con il quantitativo di CO2* presente nell'aria, al calare della presenza di CO2 si sono manifestati periodi glaciali e di raffredamento, al crescere della stessa periodi più miti o addirittura molto caldi. Queste fluttuazioni però si spalmavano su periodi medio-lunghi con processi di adattamento agevoli, il problema oggi è che la quantità di CO2 è cresciuta e cresce ad un ritmo folle e sta incidendo in maniera fortissima facendo innalzare le temperature in maniera vertiginosa e generando una miriade di scompensi che si palesano in varie forme, spesso violente e pericolose per l'uomo.
> Giusto per avere un idea di questo basti pensare che gli ultimi 4 anni sono stati gli anni più caldi della storia da quando l'uomo è in grado di misurare la temperatura.
> ...



- Falso, la comunità scientiofica non è affatto condorde
- falso anche questo, è solo una teoria non comprovata
- che si pensi che sia colpa di Trump denota proprio l'antiamericanismo; ecologisti = ex-comunisti

tu fai eco alla disinformazione: facendo tutto un mistone dei problemi ambientali per poi incolpare solo l'Occidente: fai terrorismo, vuoi che solo noi occidentali ci sentiamo in colpa
mai che a questi comunisti venga in mente che l'Africa passando dai 350 milioni degli anni '60 al miliardo e 300 milioni di oggi, UN MILIARDO in più in 60 anni di individui che producono CO2 e inquinamento, che cercano di avvicinare lo stile di vita occidentale quindi inquinando sempre di più, mica pensano alla decrescita, e non saranno vegani

ma soprattutto come sempre sti sinistrati fanno finta che non esistano le elite finanziarie, che non stanno facendo niente contro l'inquinamento, tranne dirci di cambiare auto

Gente come te tira l'acqua al mulino della grande finanza anti occidentale, e di solito non sono affatto persone che rispettano il Pianeta più di me.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è una società malata..e si incentivano questi comportamenti malsani sai perché? Indovina? Perché così tramite i giovani si possono spremere le tasche ai genitori a più non posso..infatti oltre ad essere i soggetti più facili da abbindolare con le pubblicità e le mode (parlo dell'arco di età che va dai 5 anni ai 20) sono anche quelli che oggi spendono di più in cose inutili.
> 
> I genitori poi sono disarmati, un figlio passa con loro 2 ore e col "resto del mondo" tutta la giornata..hai voglia..quando senti che ormai quasi metà delle ragazzine tra i 13 e i 18 anni manda foto "osé" ai compagni maschi sui cellulari e poi queste fanno il giro delle scuole cosa vuoi che contino i genitori? E parlano di cyberbullismo..qui siamo alla deficienza pura..
> 
> ...



Stanno distruggendo la famiglia: i genitori devono lavorare entrambi e i bimbi stanno anche di pomeriggio a scuola a sentire le favole raccontate dalle drag queen e i trans che insegnano la teoria gender.
E chi porta avanti la guerra alla famiglia sono gli stessi che insistono ad accusare la gente normale del global warming, e sono gli stessi che vorrebbero accogliere tutti i migranti...
Poi vai a vdere ed inquinano anche più degli altri


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

rot-schwarz ha scritto:


> Greenwashing, conosco molti che pensano che si comportano "ecologicamente corretto" ma invece sono il contrario, mangiano green, ma si fanno spedire cibo esotico, da paesi che sono a più di 5000 km di distanza



Esatto, sono tutti "globalisti" altro che ecologisti. Sono anti-occidentali. Sono anche contro il family-day; immigrazionisti; perversionisti. Questo ecologismo è sinonimo di anti-white.


----------



## sette (19 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> - Falso, la comunità scientiofica non è affatto condorde
> - falso anche questo, è solo una teoria non comprovata
> - che si pensi che sia colpa di Trump denota proprio l'antiamericanismo; ecologisti = ex-comunisti
> 
> ...



Questo giustifica il fatto che se ne vogliono andare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Tornando on-Topic *è possibile che la figura di una ragazzina venga sfruttata *per perorare cause altrui ma questa volta voglio credere che sia per avere ancora più presa sulla coscienza collettiva vista la situazione disastrosa...è molto probabile che i nostri figli ed i nostri nipoti un giorno ci odieranno perchè coscienti di ciò che stava accandendo non abbiamo fatto abbastanza...un pò come noi rimproveriamo alle generazioni prima di noi i baby pensionati e l'elezione di Berlusconi ma ai nostri errori sarà molto più difficile porre rimedio.
> 
> Vi consiglio di dare una lettura all'ultimo rapporto sul clima redatto dal Canton Ticino in Svizzera, si occupa principalmente di quella zona ma è semplice e di immediata comprensione e secondo me da un idea concreta della situazione e dei possibili sviluppi futuri(ma non troppo).



I bambini non vanno sfruttati per alcuna causa. Vengono sfruttati perchè non hanno argomenti validi allora cercano di plagiare la gente emotivamente. Un comportamento subdolo e vergognoso.
D'altronde sono gli stessi che vogliono sessualizzare i bambini portando la pornografia negli asili e nelle scuole elementari.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> Questo giustifica il fatto che se ne vogliono andare.



No, non lo giustifica.


----------



## sette (19 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> No, non lo giustifica.



perché?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

Comunque dovremmo prepararci per la prossima era glaciale che sta arrivando, causata dalla ciclica attività solare. 
In questo senso, se la CO2 concorresse davvero all'innalzamento delle temperature, per fortuna la stiamo aumentando.

Cercate: attivitasolare. com ; clima relazioni cassitto (pdf)


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

sette ha scritto:


> perché?



Perchè l'Italia e l' Europa hanno una densità di abitanti superiore all'Africa.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (19 Marzo 2019)

Niente di strano qui, vero? Greta con Juncker, Greta con C. Lagarde del FMI.

_Il Sofista
@intuslegens

La finanza globale.
Affama popoli.
Sfrutta lavoratori.
Deporta uomini.
Avvelena cibi.
Traffica droga.
Gestisce l'Ue.
Poi fiuta il business: energia, alimenti, motori, città ecologiche.
Monta la propaganda.
Crea #GretaThunberg.
Giovani cogl..ni sfilano.
Il più forte vince sempre._



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## juventino (20 Marzo 2019)

Più leggo questo thread e più mi convinco che l’ascesa dei liberisti verdi avrà effetti catastrofici su ambiente e clima. Se già così tante persone sono convinte che il global warming sia una bufala, come si potrà portare un programma politico verde serio quando la maggioranza delle persone non vorrà più sentir parlare di ecologia in seguito ai suppostoni liberisti che i nuovi partiti pseudoverdi gli avranno piantato tra le chiappe?


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Comunque dovremmo prepararci per la prossima era glaciale che sta arrivando, causata dalla ciclica attività solare.
> In questo senso, se la CO2 concorresse davvero all'innalzamento delle temperature, per fortuna la stiamo aumentando.
> 
> Cercate: attivitasolare. com ; clima relazioni cassitto (pdf)



Da quello che ricordo temperatura e CO2 sono correlate nel senso che la temperatura più è elevata più fa aumentare la CO2.


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> Più leggo questo thread e più mi convinco che l’ascesa dei liberisti verdi avrà effetti catastrofici su ambiente e clima. Se già così tante persone sono convinte che il global warming sia una bufala, come si potrà portare un programma politico verde serio quando la maggioranza delle persone non vorrà più sentir parlare di ecologia in seguito ai suppostoni liberisti che i nuovi partiti pseudoverdi gli avranno piantato tra le chiappe?



Il global warming non è una bufala, anche se i fattori di rischio a cui andiamo incontro sono molteplici, interconnessi e difficilmente individuabili da un solo termine. Ma spiegati meglio perché il discorso sembra contorto e, almeno io, duro fatica a distinguere ipotesi e tesi.

Quello che è una bufala è la volontà da parte di chi comanda di salvaguardare il pianeta. The same old story. E una ragazzina non salverà il pianeta. No no no.



vota DC ha scritto:


> Da quello che ricordo temperatura e CO2 sono correlate nel senso che la temperatura più è elevata più fa aumentare la CO2.



No, è l'inverso. Più aumenta la CO2 (in seguito ad emissioni e combustione), più la percentuale di energia solare emessa dal sole e che normalmente verrebbe riflessa verso lo spazio, rimane invece "intrappolata" nell'atmosfera, causando così il riscaldamento. E' il famoso "effetto serra". E' come se prendessi un oggetto bianco (che difficilmente si riscalda) e cominci a pitturarlo di colori scuri. Inizia a subire il riscaldamento dei raggi solari.

E il fatto che aumenti e mitighi così la prossima era glaciale, come detto più sù, non la vedo di buon occhio. Semplicemente perché la stiamo aumentando senza criterio alcuno, e senza dar modo al pianeta di potersi abituare. E' una variabile estranea iniettata dall'uomo in maniera artificiale. Da qui gli squilibri del clima.

Detto questo, la prossima era glaciale non la vedranno neanche i pronipoti dei pronipoti etc etc ... Pensiamo piuttosto a lasciare un pianeta vivibile, poi per quel tempo magari avranno la tecnologia sufficiente per proteggersi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> No, è l'inverso. Più aumenta la CO2 (in seguito ad emissioni e combustione), più la percentuale di energia solare emessa dal sole e che normalmente verrebbe riflessa verso lo spazio, rimane invece "intrappolata" nell'atmosfera, causando così il riscaldamento. E' il famoso "effetto serra". E' come se prendessi un oggetto bianco (che difficilmente si riscalda) e cominci a pitturarlo di colori scuri. Inizia a subire il riscaldamento dei raggi solari.
> 
> E il fatto che aumenti e mitighi così la prossima era glaciale, come detto più sù, non la vedo di buon occhio. Semplicemente perché la stiamo aumentando senza criterio alcuno, e senza dar modo al pianeta di potersi abituare. E' una variabile estranea iniettata dall'uomo in maniera artificiale. Da qui gli squilibri del clima.
> 
> Detto questo, la prossima era glaciale non la vedranno neanche i pronipoti dei pronipoti etc etc ... Pensiamo piuttosto a lasciare un pianeta vivibile, poi per quel tempo magari avranno la tecnologia sufficiente per proteggersi.



Questo è quello che ci insegnano a scuola, ma funziona solo per sistemi ristretti, come per lo smog in città; globalmente invece non si ha la certezza dello stesso risultato, perchè ci sono troppe variabili.
La correlazione tra aumento di temperatura e aumento di CO2 non è certa, se non facendo un 'cherrypicking' dei dati per dimostrare la propria teoria / idem possono fare gli scettici per dimostrare la non correlazione.
[MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] non sbaglia se si riferisce allo scioglimento del permafrost e dei ghiacci millenari, come nei Territori del NordOvest, e che nel processo liberano enormi quantità di gas vari tra cui metano e CO2.


----------



## juventino (20 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Il global warming non è una bufala, anche se i fattori di rischio a cui andiamo incontro sono molteplici, interconnessi e difficilmente individuabili da un solo termine. Ma spiegati meglio perché il discorso sembra contorto e, almeno io, duro fatica a distinguere ipotesi e tesi.
> 
> Quello che è una bufala è la volontà da parte di chi comanda di salvaguardare il pianeta. The same old story. E una ragazzina non salverà il pianeta. No no no.



La farò più semplice possibile.
Partiamo da un presupposto: i vari partiti di pseudo-sinistra liberal sono stati negli ultimi 20-30 anni quelli di riferimento per i vari predoni liberisti; il giochino adottato è stato semplice: la globalizzazione è inevitabile, viva i diritti civili, LGBT, femminismo eccetera eccetera.
Ad un certo punto il giochino si è rotto: la gente, esasperata e distrutta dalle devastazioni sociali perpetrate da chi in piazza faceva retorica di sinistra, ha iniziato a buttarsi su destra, estrema destra, populisti e tutto il resto, con conseguente declino dei vari partiti di pseudo-sinistra e sputi in faccia a chiunque oggi tenti di parlargli di qualunque cosa anche solo lontanamente riconducibile alla sinistra (anche quella vera).
E qui entrano in gioco gli ecologisti e i nuovi partiti pseudo-verdi: l’obiettivo dei liberisti è adesso dirottare l’elettorato deluso dai vecchi partiti di pseudo-sinistra verso queste nuove forze politiche, verdi solo a parole e che non faranno assolutamente nulla per ambiente e clima, se non qualche intervento cosmetico e simbolico. Ma è chiaro ed evidente che anche qui il giochino è destinato a rompersi perché fare politiche liberiste porta SEMPRE e GARANTITO AL 100% a devastazioni sociali e rabbia della popolazione.

E adesso arriviamo al dilemma: quando anche la svolta green dei liberisti avrà fatto il suo corso chi resterà a portare avanti la causa ambientalista ed ecologista? Lasciare in mano ai liberisti tutto ciò rischia di screditare per sempre un problema reale e drammatico e di far disaffezionare la gente, che dovrebbe invece collaborare per prendere di petto la questione.


----------



## Nevergiveup (20 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> - Falso, la comunità scientiofica non è affatto condorde
> - falso anche questo, è solo una teoria non comprovata
> - che si pensi che sia colpa di Trump denota proprio l'antiamericanismo; ecologisti = ex-comunisti
> 
> ...



Rispetto il tuo pensiero ma non ne condivido una virgola, tra quarant'anni spero esista ancora questo forum e analizzeremo la situazione insieme. L'unica cosa che non capisco è questa necessità continua di insinuare in qualsiasi discussione dietrologie di ogni tipo uscendo dal tema, cosa diavolo c'entrano i comunisti e l'alta finanza nel mio discorso quando ti invito a leggere un rapporto sul clima peraltro super partes visto il forte carattere territoriale dello stesso? 

Ultimissima cosa il paralllelismo tra CO2 e temperature terrestri è scientificamente comprovato da decenni di studi effettuati arrivando a carotare l'intero spessore della calotta antartica e analizzando nei vari strati di ghiaccio le condizioni corrispondenti alle varie ere, non c'è nessun manipolatore di masse dietro a questi studi poi sei libero di pensare quello che vuoi. 

Infine un consiglio, evita di dare giudizi su persone che non conosci, ho letto e condiviso buona parte degli studi di Latouche ma non ieri, nè l'altro ieri, da più di una decade per cui evita sproloqui fuori luogo che se c'è una persona che toglie acqua da certi mulini o quantomeno ci prova e da anni quella è il sottoscritto. (L'associazione ecologisti=antiamericanisti=excomunisti spero davvero sia solo una provocazione per cui evito di commentarla).


----------



## gabri65 (20 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Questo è quello che ci insegnano a scuola, ma funziona solo per sistemi ristretti, come per lo smog in città; globalmente invece non si ha la certezza dello stesso risultato, perchè ci sono troppe variabili.
> La correlazione tra aumento di temperatura e aumento di CO2 non è certa, se non facendo un 'cherrypicking' dei dati per dimostrare la propria teoria / idem possono fare gli scettici per dimostrare la non correlazione.
> [MENTION=434]vota DC[/MENTION] non sbaglia se si riferisce allo scioglimento del permafrost e dei ghiacci millenari, come nei Territori del NordOvest, e che nel processo liberano enormi quantità di gas vari tra cui metano e CO2.



Beh, l'effetto da me descritto (o meglio, descritto da altri e da me solo riportato) è un fenomeno fisico provato da tempo. Poi che non concorra da solo e sia legato in maniera complicata ad altre variabili per cui la dinamica dell'atmosfera va in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, questo è sicuramente da indagare meglio. Quello che tu dici lo correggerei in:

"Poiché l'atmosfera terrestre è un sistema fisico complicatissimo, non è facile prevedere la sua evoluzione in base al solo aumento di CO2 e altri gas serra."

La solita ragione per cui vengono impiegati i supercomputers più potenti del globo per le previsioni meteorologiche. 

Il discorso dello scioglimento del permafrost risulta perciò un effetto, e non la causa, come invece sembra dal discorso per come l'ho capito io. Ma cosa fa sciogliere il ghiaccio che altrimenti rimarrebbe tale? Che poi questo scioglimento liberi ulteriori quantità di gas, questa è una conseguenza che rinforza il fenomeno e siamo d'accordo.

Sinceramente asserire che l'aumento di CO2 non provochi riscaldamento globale la trovo una tesi molto poco difendibile, non la si può dare per certa semplicemente perchè non si possono condurre esperimenti scientifici su scala planetaria, e questa è una cosa che purtroppo viene usata costantemente in maniera più o meno strumentale per confutare quanto appare, almeno a me come a molti altri, abbastanza sensato. Ma non ho dubbi che con un certo sforzo potrebbe essere dimostrata in maniera inconfutabile. Ma ripeto, purtroppo per ora è scientificamente indimostrabile, proprio nel senso fisico del termine. Oppure è stata dimostrata ma non se ne vuole riconoscere la ragione per comodo? Purtroppo stiamo anche andando OT alla grande.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (20 Marzo 2019)

Indipendentemente dalla correlazione CO2 / aumento temperature penso sia nell' interesse di tutti noi vivere in un mondo più sostenibile e meno inquinato. Tra l'altro noi come Paese Italia abbiamo tutto da guadagnare, non avendo combustibili fossili sotto i piedi.


----------



## admin (20 Marzo 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mondo diviso dalla figura di Greta Thunberg, la bambina affetta dalla sindrome di Asperger, attivista contro i cambiamenti climatici la quale, a soli 16 anni, parla all'Onu e viaggia per il mondo.
> 
> C'è chi la considera un'eroina, chi la giudica solamente uno strumento di propaganda da parte dei poteri forti e chi addirittura la odia talmente tanto che la tirerebbe sotto con la macchina (cit.)
> 
> Che ne pensate?



.


----------



## vota DC (20 Marzo 2019)

Pensavo a un'altra cosa. Ponendo che si riesca ad arrivare a emissioni di CO2 stile 1800, non si rischia di ottenere lo stesso risultato se prosegue l'urbanizzazione selvaggia? Se uno emette un decimo ma ci sono meno foreste alla fine la CO2 si fa sentire di più perché va in tilt il riciclo. Mi pare non ci sia un piano nemmeno ipotetico per ottenere il bilancio.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2019)

Non ho seguito la discussione, ma riporto l'opinione del mio ex professore di Ecologia Applicata (specializzato nella valutazione dello stato trofico dei laghi, e conseguenti azioni di recupero): certo che l'attività antropica sta gradualmente eliminando le condizioni necessarie per la vita stessa dell'uomo sul pianeta, pianeta che andrà avanti comunque senza di noi. Poi diciamo che esiste un ecologia che punta solamente alla salvezza umana ed una che invece tiene al pianeta nella sua interezza. In ogni caso stringando i danni sono reali. 

A chi nega questo, attenzione che internet è un buco nero. Ricordo che ancora oggi ci sono i complottari sull'allunaggio del 69


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2019)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Rispetto il tuo pensiero ma non ne condivido una virgola, tra quarant'anni spero esista ancora questo forum e analizzeremo la situazione insieme. L'unica cosa che non capisco è questa necessità continua di insinuare in qualsiasi discussione dietrologie di ogni tipo uscendo dal tema, cosa diavolo c'entrano i comunisti e l'alta finanza nel mio discorso quando ti invito a leggere un rapporto sul clima peraltro super partes visto il forte carattere territoriale dello stesso?
> 
> Ultimissima cosa il paralllelismo tra CO2 e temperature terrestri è scientificamente comprovato da decenni di studi effettuati arrivando a carotare l'intero spessore della calotta antartica e analizzando nei vari strati di ghiaccio le condizioni corrispondenti alle varie ere, non c'è nessun manipolatore di masse dietro a questi studi poi sei libero di pensare quello che vuoi.
> 
> Infine un consiglio, evita di dare giudizi su persone che non conosci, ho letto e condiviso buona parte degli studi di Latouche ma non ieri, nè l'altro ieri, da più di una decade per cui evita sproloqui fuori luogo che se c'è una persona che toglie acqua da certi mulini o quantomeno ci prova e da anni quella è il sottoscritto. (L'associazione ecologisti=antiamericanisti=excomunisti spero davvero sia solo una provocazione per cui evito di commentarla).



Confermi quello che avevo capito e non devo modificare una virgola del mio post precedente. Non esiste un'unanimità della comuntià scientifica; quella unanimità è solo all'interno di un gruppo selezionato a cui vengono elargiti fondi per la ricerca, convegni in hotel, viaggi, riconoscimenti; è solo un magna magna, un business, iniziato da Al Gore; per motivi politici, non per salvare il pianeta.

Anche la Decrescita Felice è propagandata per secondi fini politici. Pur essendo condivisibile in teoria ( e se fosse per me saremmo in decrescita da decenni dato il mio stile di vita anticonsumistico e anti-sprechi) parte da un presupposto del tutto erroneo: non considera la geopolitica. Purtroppo le nazioni sono tutte in competizione, non viviamo una pace (come falsamente ci dicono) ma una tregua con le armi puntate contro, e la guerra intanto è economica. Capirai allora che se l'Italia decresce, o l'Europa, diverremmo presto facile preda di chi invece continua a crescere. Ma forse Latouche spiega come dominare il mondo con la potenza Decrescita Felice, questo lo ignoro.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Non ho seguito la discussione, ma riporto l'opinione del mio ex professore di Ecologia Applicata (specializzato nella valutazione dello stato trofico dei laghi, e conseguenti azioni di recupero): certo che l'attività antropica sta gradualmente eliminando le condizioni necessarie per la vita stessa dell'uomo sul pianeta, pianeta che andrà avanti comunque senza di noi. Poi diciamo che esiste un ecologia che punta solamente alla salvezza umana ed una che invece tiene al pianeta nella sua interezza. In ogni caso stringando i danni sono reali.
> 
> A chi nega questo, attenzione che internet è un buco nero. Ricordo che ancora oggi ci sono i complottari sull'allunaggio del 69



I danni ci sono, chiaro. Sono le misure che vengono intraprese ad essere sbagliate: come gli incentivi ai pannelli solari, le accise aulla benzina, gli incentivi sulle auto elettriche; le misure anti-inquinamento per le fabbriche; le auto catalitiche Euro6; ecc... tutte misure prese in UE che ci hanno azzoppato. Mentre l' UE non pone alcun dazio verso l'Asia, anzi favorisce il traffico globale (che non mi pare una cosa ecologica) e favorisce l'acquisto di prodotti fabbricati senza rispetto per l'ambiente e sfruttando i lavoratori come schiavi.

Queste regolamentazioni sono le stesse proposte dai Liberali Verdi; tra cui c'è, per esempio, +Europa, ma anche lo stesso PD, e il M5S.
Del PD, M.E. Boschi si "fece sfuggire" la loro reale strategia: "dobbiamo andare a prendere i soldi che gli Italiani nascondono nei materassi!" ... l' Ecologia è monopolizzata e strumentalizzata dalla sinistra facendone un business, e sottraendo, letteralmente rubando i soldi ai cittadini, il tutto con la scusa di salvare il pianeta. Mentre quei politici inquinano individualmente più dei comuni cittadini: nemmeno hanno la decenza di dare il buon esempio.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beh, l'effetto da me descritto (o meglio, descritto da altri e da me solo riportato) è un fenomeno fisico provato da tempo. Poi che non concorra da solo e sia legato in maniera complicata ad altre variabili per cui la dinamica dell'atmosfera va in un modo piuttosto che in un altro, questo è sicuramente da indagare meglio. Quello che tu dici lo correggerei in:
> 
> "Poiché l'atmosfera terrestre è un sistema fisico complicatissimo, non è facile prevedere la sua evoluzione in base al solo aumento di CO2 e altri gas serra."
> 
> ...



La CO2 concorre sicuramente all'effetto serra ma in misura poco rilevante; per di più le emissioni antropiche sono una minima parte delle emissioni globali, quindi ancor meno rilevanti; da queste bisogna separe ulteriormente per arrivare alle emissioni dei veicoli con motore a combustione interna. 
Ma chissà perchè si demonizza il motore a scoppio, anzi l'auto tout-court (perchè non solo si parla di auto elettrica, ma di car-sharing: ci vogliono togliere le auto, la libertà di circolare). Spacciano lo smog delle città con il riscaldamento globale e la gente ci casca.
Poi sorvoliamo sulle conoscenze tecniche di questi ex-comunisti verdi che si sono buttati nel business dell'ecologico (altri si son dati al business dei traffici umani) non sanno una beneamata m. di auto; non sanno cos'è una trazione anteriore, non sanno spiegare le fasi della combustione; non sanno cos'è un pistone e una biella; siamo in mano a degli ignoranti sub-umani che odiano le auto *e le moto *perchè sono qualcosa che non capiscono, che non possono apprezzare. E son persone che son pronte a rinunciare alla propria libertà per fare carriera: sono venduti. E saranno i primi a farsi microcippare quando questo diventerà un business.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2019)

juventino ha scritto:


> La farò più semplice possibile.
> Partiamo da un presupposto: i vari partiti di pseudo-sinistra liberal sono stati negli ultimi 20-30 anni quelli di riferimento per i vari predoni liberisti; il giochino adottato è stato semplice: la globalizzazione è inevitabile, viva i diritti civili, LGBT, femminismo eccetera eccetera.
> Ad un certo punto il giochino si è rotto: la gente, esasperata e distrutta dalle devastazioni sociali perpetrate da chi in piazza faceva retorica di sinistra, ha iniziato a buttarsi su destra, estrema destra, populisti e tutto il resto, con conseguente declino dei vari partiti di pseudo-sinistra e sputi in faccia a chiunque oggi tenti di parlargli di qualunque cosa anche solo lontanamente riconducibile alla sinistra (anche quella vera).
> E qui entrano in gioco gli ecologisti e i nuovi partiti pseudo-verdi: l’obiettivo dei liberisti è adesso dirottare l’elettorato deluso dai vecchi partiti di pseudo-sinistra verso queste nuove forze politiche, verdi solo a parole e che non faranno assolutamente nulla per ambiente e clima, se non qualche intervento cosmetico e simbolico. Ma è chiaro ed evidente che anche qui il giochino è destinato a rompersi perché fare politiche liberiste porta SEMPRE e GARANTITO AL 100% a devastazioni sociali e rabbia della popolazione.
> ...



E' un discorso importante, è vero che la destra ha lasciato che l'ecologismo fosse intercettato e inglobato dalla sinistra, che ha coniugato la lotta classista con la lotta ecologista ( e Greta ne è un portavoce, dato che parla di persone che vivono nel lusso a discapito di persone che vengono sfruttate, e che questa sia la causa dei problemi ambientali... ).
Negli ambienti di destra la questione ecologista in effetti è secondaria e non c'è intenzione di farne un 'grimaldello' della politica.
La destra in quanto realista e pragmatica (che per me è una delle poche definizioni corrette di "destra", in opposizione all'utopia e fantasticheria tipica della sinistra), mette l'ecologia in secondo piano, perchè ci sono problemi più urgenti - che sono di difesa dall'attacco destabilizzante e distruttivo rappresentato proprio dalla sinistra liberale ed ecologista! Ma le persone di destra sono solitamente molto attente all'ambiente, sono quelle che in Italia non buttano il mozzicone in terra mentre i teppistelli dei centri sociali che sfilano per salvare il pianeta buttano in terra di tutto; in seguito ad un corteo di Forza Nuova trovi la strada pulita; in seguito ad un corteo di sinistra trovi il degrado, l'immondizia, se non auto e negozi distrutti.

Forse le nazioni non metteranno mai l'ecologia al primo posto, preferendo proseguire in un mondo allo sfascio, in uno scenario apocalittico, di fallout post nucleare. Così pare anche l'intenzione della Cina, che forse sta accelerando di proposito il collasso planetario per risultare in seguito la prima potenza mondiale.
Quali Nazioni hanno messo l'ecologia al primo posto, a discapito della potenza? Piccoli stati come la Danimarca magari ( [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] può confermare). Che essendo nella NATO è protetta dai più forti. La Svizzera? L'Austria?
Eppure anche questi piccoli stati non possono rappresentare una palla al piede per l'alleanza, riguardo la forza militare, perciò Trump ha chiesto di investire in armi, per riequilibrare lo status quo. E comunque sono stati sottomessi alla finanza globale e al liberalismo globale: chi prova a fare di prorpia iniziativa viene immediatamente condannato e minacciato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (20 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> I danni ci sono, chiaro. Sono le misure che vengono intraprese ad essere sbagliate: come gli incentivi ai pannelli solari, le accise aulla benzina, gli incentivi sulle auto elettriche; le misure anti-inquinamento per le fabbriche; le auto catalitiche Euro6; ecc... tutte misure prese in UE che ci hanno azzoppato. Mentre l' UE non pone alcun dazio verso l'Asia, anzi favorisce il traffico globale (che non mi pare una cosa ecologica) e favorisce l'acquisto di prodotti fabbricati senza rispetto per l'ambiente e sfruttando i lavoratori come schiavi.
> 
> Queste regolamentazioni sono le stesse proposte dai Liberali Verdi; tra cui c'è, per esempio, +Europa, ma anche lo stesso PD, e il M5S.
> Del PD, M.E. Boschi si "fece sfuggire" la loro reale strategia: "dobbiamo andare a prendere i soldi che gli Italiani nascondono nei materassi!" ... l' Ecologia è monopolizzata e strumentalizzata dalla sinistra facendone un business, e sottraendo, letteralmente rubando i soldi ai cittadini, il tutto con la scusa di salvare il pianeta. Mentre quei politici inquinano individualmente più dei comuni cittadini: nemmeno hanno la decenza di dare il buon esempio.


Le logiche di QUESTI politici e di QUESTA economia non hanno credo alcun punto in comune con il benessere ecologico dato che, come afferma Galimberti, siamo nell era della tecnica ovvero "fare il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo" (= quindi incompatibilità con la natura stessa del pianeta).
Questo senza contare le personalità che abitano le persone potenti (a mio parere chi si alza la mattina con l unico pensiero di fare il festino con le donne non deve mettere piede in politica ma limitarsi appunto a fare il miliardario annoiato).
Vista così, il progresso conoscitivo e scientifico è "inutile": sai cosa fare ma non lo fai. Il passaggio non sembra affatto scontato. L analisi dei dati può divenire condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente, perché poi devi convincere "tizio" a premere il bottone a favore della salute e contro il numerino economico 
Da qui il ruolo degli attivisti.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Marzo 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Le logiche di QUESTI politici e di QUESTA economia non hanno credo alcun punto in comune con il benessere ecologico dato che, *come afferma Galimberti, siamo nell era della tecnica ovvero "fare il massimo risultato con il minimo sforzo" (= quindi incompatibilità con la natura stessa del pianeta*).
> Questo senza contare le personalità che abitano le persone potenti (a mio parere chi si alza la mattina con l unico pensiero di fare il festino con le donne non deve mettere piede in politica ma limitarsi appunto a fare il miliardario annoiato).
> Vista così, il progresso conoscitivo e scientifico è "inutile": sai cosa fare ma non lo fai. Il passaggio non sembra affatto scontato. L analisi dei dati può divenire condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente, perché poi devi convincere "tizio" a premere il bottone a favore della salute e contro il numerino economico
> Da qui il ruolo degli attivisti.



Non so se hai quotato bene Galimberti, non lo conosco. Ma la Natura è proprio improntata ell'effiecienza, al massimo risultato col minimo sforzo. Ogni cosa ha una funzione precisa e utilitaria. Se abbiamo uccelli obesi che volano a malapena è perchè la loro massa corporea serve per altri scopi. 
Insomma, per questo siamo perfettamente naturali.

Forse sfugge a molti dotti, ma quasi tutte le specie minacciano l'ecosistema, e sono tenute a bada da catarstrofi che le sterminano.
Le cavallette, che belle, sono naturali... arrivano a sciami di milioni e devastano tutto, altro che essere umano... mangiano tutto fino a che moiono tutte, tutte, milioni di cavallette morte di fame.
TUTTE le specie cercano di espandersi A DISCAPITO dell'ecosistema.
Quello che insegnano alle università della m. che l'ecosistema è così perfetto, e solo l'uomo tende a distruggerlo, è una cag. pazzesca.
L'uomo è anzi l'unico essere che si adopera per riequilibrare il sistema di proposito e coscientemente.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non so se hai quotato bene Galimberti, non lo conosco. Ma la Natura è proprio improntata ell'effiecienza, al massimo risultato col minimo sforzo. Ogni cosa ha una funzione precisa e utilitaria. Se abbiamo uccelli obesi che volano a malapena è perchè la loro massa corporea serve per altri scopi.
> Insomma, per questo siamo perfettamente naturali.
> 
> Forse sfugge a molti dotti, ma quasi tutte le specie minacciano l'ecosistema, e sono tenute a bada da catarstrofi che le sterminano.
> ...


Sì la natura cerca di non sprecare niente e di ottimizzare, ma ha un suo RITMO. 
Tutto è dentro un ciclo, e questi cicli hanno dei tempi, che l'attività antropica spesso altera in maniera innaturale. La pianta acquatica Posidonia Oceanica ha imparato a vivere e crescere in maniera "ottimale" a determinate condizioni (biotiche ed abiotiche). Sa vivere solo in quel modo (al massimo dentro un range di valori). La pesca a strascico bentonica (del fondale) raschia via tutto, inclusa p oceanica. Questo di naturale non ha nulla. I laghi che prima stavano bene, ora sono morti per le attività umane. 
Questo comunque non è un discorso valido solo nell'altruismo del pianeta, ma ancora prima nostro. Ancora una volta, i ritmi che l'uomo sta imponendo in certi ambiti non sono sostenibili nè per il pieneta nè per noi. Si parte dai nuovi graziosi concetti di multitasking (nell'era della tecnica devi fare il massimo nel minimo tempo, e pure più cose contemporaneamente. Non è vero che la mente è "plastica" e si "adatta" se non in tempi evoluzionistici; non siamo fatti per tenere certi ritmi, e infatti probabilmente gli stessi che hanno inventato il "multitasking" hanno inventato il "burnout"), fino all'aria irrespirabile etc

altro esempio di malsana idea che bisogna fare il massimo nel minimo tempo possibile: dopare le mucche degli allevamenti


----------



## sunburn (21 Marzo 2019)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Forse sfugge a molti dotti, ma quasi tutte le specie minacciano l'ecosistema, e sono tenute a bada da catarstrofi che le sterminano.


Secondo questo ragionamento, il fatto che l'Uomo esista ancora è esso stesso un'alterazione dell'equilibrio dell'ecosistema. Se l'Uomo non avesse messo a punto tecniche di prevenzione e cura delle malattie, sarebbe stato "tenuto a bada da catastrofi" e a quest'ora l'Umanità si sarebbe estinta o, quantomeno, sarebbe numericamente molto meno consistente.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2019)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Sì la natura cerca di non sprecare niente e di ottimizzare, ma ha un suo RITMO.
> Tutto è dentro un ciclo, e questi cicli hanno dei tempi, che l'attività antropica spesso altera in maniera innaturale. La pianta acquatica Posidonia Oceanica ha imparato a vivere e crescere in maniera "ottimale" a determinate condizioni (biotiche ed abiotiche). Sa vivere solo in quel modo (al massimo dentro un range di valori). La pesca a strascico bentonica (del fondale) raschia via tutto, inclusa p oceanica. Questo di naturale non ha nulla. I laghi che prima stavano bene, ora sono morti per le attività umane.
> Questo comunque non è un discorso valido solo nell'altruismo del pianeta, ma ancora prima nostro. Ancora una volta, i ritmi che l'uomo sta imponendo in certi ambiti non sono sostenibili nè per il pieneta nè per noi. Si parte dai nuovi graziosi concetti di multitasking (nell'era della tecnica devi fare il massimo nel minimo tempo, e pure più cose contemporaneamente. Non è vero che la mente è "plastica" e si "adatta" se non in tempi evoluzionistici; non siamo fatti per tenere certi ritmi, e infatti probabilmente gli stessi che hanno inventato il "multitasking" hanno inventato il "burnout"), fino all'aria irrespirabile etc
> 
> altro esempio di malsana idea che bisogna fare il massimo nel minimo tempo possibile: dopare le mucche degli allevamenti



Non ho mai negato i danni che l'umanità causa alla Natura. Ma i verdi-liberali parlano di riscaldamento globale, che è un'altra cosa.
Stessa cosa sta Greta, parla di riscaldamento globale e di "persone che vivono nel lusso mentre altre lavorano come schiavi".
Le soluzioni proposte sono (quasi esclusivamente) solo soluzioni che danno l'opportunità di un nuovo business, favorito da incentivi e finanziamenti.
Non propongono dazi contro i Paesi che inquinano. Non propongono una diminuzione del traffico marittimo mondiale (che tra l'altro non lo sta dicendo nessuno ma nell'ultimo mese si è dimezzato quindi siamo in una grande crisi di cui ci tengono all'oscuro).
La stessa Greta mangia cibo preconfezionato e banane, che per arrivare in Svezia devono percorrere migliaia di miglia.
Il ministro Toninelli del M5S (che proponevano l'abolizione delle auto blu) si vanta dell'acquisto delle nuove auto elettriche, dicendo che sono a impatto zero. Ma è una falsità: le auto non vengono prodotte ad impatto zero. E hanno gli stessi problemi di obsolescenza programmata e di rottamazione. I veicoli elettrici possono risolvere in parte i problemi di smog nelle città ma non i problemi del pianeta.
L' Italia dovrebbe puntare a riprendersi economicamente e non sprecare denaro in iniziative inutili, anzi dannose, perchè fuori mercato; come i TAV per i trasporti veloci tra Nord e Sud: vedremo quanto saranno convenienti. 
Più un'economia è forte e più in futuro potrà convertisti eventualmente all'elettrico, quando la tecnologia l'avrà resa concorrenziale. L'Egitto per esempio non si sogna di passare all'elettrico dato che la benzina costa 0,31 euro/litro; o gli USA dove costa 0,80? Cina 0,95; Austria 1,35; Spagna 1,39; Germania 1,33 ... come fai a competere con la Germania che ha le autostrade gratuite e i carburanti che costano meno?
Gli ecologisti - i verdi liberali - hanno il secondo, malcelato, fine di affossare la nostra economia, non quello di salvare l'ambiente. Perchè forzano la gente a comprare arance spagnole, succhi tedeschi e via dicendo: importando quindi causando traffico che danneggia l'ambiente.
Stesso discorso per l'industria che in Europa ha costi elevati per rispettare l'ambiente, così si importa dai Paesi in via di sviluppo che non hanno simili vincoli: il danno è fatto da un'altra parte ma se sono preoccupati dal global warming questo non conta nulla.
Questi ecologisti non piangono i 2500 imprenditori suicidi, piangono invece per le morti nel Mediterraneo. Anzi, nell'ottica della lotta di classe sono contenti che si siano suicidati e si dispiacciono per i migranti perchè sono strumenti, votanti, lavoratori che causano l'abbassamento dei salari, che generano (generavano) il business dell'accoglienza.
Ma le accuse non arrivano solo da 'destra', anche Fusaro accusa il traffico di esseri umani, pure Travaglio. Questi sono gli ecologisti, gente che usa l'ecologia per secondi fini. Sono i genitori di Greta che fanno la bella vita sfruttando questa moda, e la madre domani pubblica un libro che venderà milioni di copie, questo interessa.

Poi esplode un vulcano come oggi in Messico e tutti gli sforzi anti riscaldamento globale vanno a farsi benedire.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo questo ragionamento, il fatto che l'Uomo esista ancora è esso stesso un'alterazione dell'equilibrio dell'ecosistema. Se l'Uomo non avesse messo a punto tecniche di prevenzione e cura delle malattie, sarebbe stato "tenuto a bada da catastrofi" e a quest'ora l'Umanità si sarebbe estinta o, quantomeno, sarebbe numericamente molto meno consistente.



Sì, certamente l'Uomo sta squilibrando l'ecosistema. Forse si doveva lasciare l'Africa a sè stessa e non provocare il boom demografico diminuendo la mortalità: lasciarli nell'equilibrio preesistente che preservava l'ecosistema.


----------

